
Blockchain and how it will change everything - bootload
http://www.theage.com.au/business/banking-and-finance/blockchain-and-how-it-will-change-everything-20160204-gmmd6e.html
======
m6w6
This site immediately lost me because of autoplaying videos... :-/

------
nikolay
It's been changing _everything_ for quite some time already...

